

Day One with the Oculus Rift DK2 - bane
http://www.roadtovr.com/day-one-oculus-rift-dk2-good-ugly-games/

======
jimrandomh
Does anyone have data on how big fonts have to be, to be legible on a DK2? Ie,
if you embed a terminal in a virtual world, and give it about 30 degrees of
horizontal space, how many characters will that fit?

~~~
cma
It's a 90 degree FOV, Each eye gets half of 1920, then divided by 3 (30°/90°),
you'll get 1920/(3*2) = at least 320 horizontal pixels to work with. There are
more pixels in the center due to how the distortion works, so in practice a
little more than 320.

(edit: actually, if I recall, the 90° FOV on DK2 is actually a diagonal FOV,
so you are looking at a ~78° horizontal FOV)

------
thenmar
Sounds pretty encouraging. I hope Facebook's financial backing can turn this
into a mass market product in a few years. Also interesting that the
development kits cost only $350. I wonder if that could drop lower with a
bigger production, or if the economy of scale benefits have already been
reaped via 3rd party hardware producers.

~~~
objclxt
Well, it's entirely possible - probable, even - that Oculus are selling the
DK2 at a loss right now (which isn't unheard of at all for development
hardware.

~~~
ghostfish
I doubt they're taking a loss, and I'd be surprised if they're not making a
decent profit. What are the components? A 1080p cell phone screen, some
cabling, custom plastic enclosure and straps, an IR webcam, and the
PCB+components. That's not much, cost wise.

~~~
sonnym
I think this very much oversimplifies the costs. From a hardware standpoint
this is probably mostly correct, but the problem is the sheer amount of
research and talent behind it is not remotely inexpensive. I recall Carmack
saying, about a year after he joined Oculus, that he thought getting the
latency down would be straightforward (sorry - I can't find a source), but it
turned out to be a much harder problem than he expected. And, when Carmack is
stuck, I cannot but believe there are intricacies that I could not hope to
understand at play. The fact that they have been unable to ship a consumer
version after all this time, I think, corroborates that this is a much more
difficult problem than just throwing some hardware together and calling it a
day.

------
Alphasite_
If nothing else, the new elite also supports the dk2, although we may not see
the full experience until Monday.

------
acron0
This article has made me $350 lighter.

------
_random_
Does 'DK2' mean "ready to be released before Xmas" in their language?

~~~
erikpukinskis
I think they said if there is DK3 it will basically be production hardware
released to a limited number of developers shortly before consumer release.

They have been careful not to say anything about release dates for the
consumer device but my understanding is that 2014 is possible but unlikely.

------
notastartup
there was also this game I forgot the name but the space ships were so
detailed it was amazing when it was demoed on oculus rift.

this new version seems a huge step up from previous version, namely the
resolution increase.

I so badly want this now as the low resolution is what has turned me off DK1.

On a side note, I wonder how difficult it will be to see a glove that you can
wear and get tacticle feedback?

~~~
scrollaway
I think it might have been EVE Valkyrie. Although Star Citizen has got to look
pretty amazing in the DK2 - Has anyone tried it? I only have the DK1 to play
with, unfortunately.

